# HOT OFF THE PRESS!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yesterday Cosy, my daughter and I went to visit Mary Ann and Coco.
I'll let the pics tell the story and fun!

Oh, first we had to go outside so we could smell the grass and
run like the wind. (this was after Cosy initiated Mary Ann's 
oriental rug. :brownbag: )
[attachment=26462:Beautifulbabies.jpg]
Coco is at the top and Cosy across. 

[attachment=26493:walkway.jpg]
Cosy checking out the yard while Coco checks for 
stray leaves.
[attachment=26467rettybabies.jpg]
Coco, left, Cosy, right.
We couldn't tell them apart
when they were running around! :smrofl: 
Then we came inside and modeled for our mamas.

[attachment=26464:blackbows.jpg]
Coco on the left, and Cosy on the right. :chili: 
Black bows by Leigh Ann!
Then we tried on our Ladybug outfits by Angelynn.

[attachment=26465:Redbows2.jpg]
Aren't we cute as a bug's ear? Bows by Leigh Ann.
[attachment=26466:Redbows.jpg]
We were such good posers. We love each other 
very much. :wub: 
Look for more pics of our get together
from Mary Ann coming soon! :biggrin: 

It was wonderful to meet Mary Ann and Coco. We
had a great time and it went so fast we wound up
in the 5 o'clock traffic. :smhelp: 
The babies were so cute together!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW! The girls look fabulous!! Looks like everyone had a wonderful time! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG!!! Absolutely adorable!!! Coco and Cosy are precious! Together they are too cute for words!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:w00t: oh my gosh, what an adorable pair!! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG - how PRECIOUS :wub: . They look so cute together , I would have attempted a dognapping . Hey , where is Toy ?( I love her too ) . Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So cute!!! :wub: They look like the really get along and had fun!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG Cosy and Coco look soo much alike! They are both sooo cute!! I love their matching outfits and bows. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what adorable pictures. They look alot alike. Our they related? Their outfits are sooo sweet. I'm glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh they are like twin sisters. And sooooooooo adorable :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

the beautiful and sweetest little girls!!!! :wub: :wub: 

they look stunning in their little dresses

regards
schnuppe


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh my GOSH!!!!! They are so ADORABLE together! You ladies need to see if you can't get these two to do dog modeling together, they're supermodel beautiful!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! A double whammy of cuteness!

Angelynn must use those pictures on her Tickled Pink website!

BTW, I just got Lady's "Tiffany" dress yesterday and love it! What a beautiful job she does!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a couple of cuties!! But I'm with Sarah, where was Toy during this get together?? :biggrin: :smmadder:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! Soooo much cuteness in one place!! They are so adorable!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

no way ??? OMG , are they twins????? :w00t: these must be the cutest pictures I've ever seen. you have to get together more often :chili:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

:aktion033: OoooH, they are so cute. :aktion033: 


They look like twins!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy was babysitting my older daughter's maltese. Haha! Cosy was enough for
one visit. 
These two were like two peas in a pod. We knew we had a few dresses alike so
we planned the fashion show somewhat. Both are from Bonnie Palmer and yes,
they're related.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how fun!! Cosy and Coco look soo much alike and are both so cute and beautiful. It looks they were instant BFF's! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG! Brit!!! Mary Ann!! They are sooooo adorable!!! I knew they were from the same breeder but I never realized just how much they DO look alike!!! What perfect little angels! Each picture is cuter than the next next!!! I'm so glad you guys like the bows, they look fabulous!!  Now I can't wait for Mary Ann's pictures! Thanks for sharing Brit!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness! If those aren't the cutest pictures in the world than I don't know what is. I never realized how much they look alike but they look like twins. I would love, love, love to put one of the pictures up on my homepage if it's okay with the two mommies. They're darling, absolutely darling.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Oh my gosh, how fun!! Cosy and Coco look soo much alike and are both so cute and beautiful. It looks they were instant BFF's! Can't wait to see more pics.[/B]


Thank you all for your sweet comments about our babies. I had a blast with Brit, Cosy, and Brit's daughter. What a sweet gal she is. I think Brit has been richly blessed with her daughter. 

Coco and Cosy got along great until Coco got upset over a toy. Let's just say that Coco wasn't too happy about sharing. :brownbag: Brit was so sweet to come and teach me how to groom Coco. :aktion033: :aktion033: I had ordered the equipment, but I was scared to use it. Now I have a bit more confidence. Thank you, Brit!! :chili: It was so much fun to get these two dogs together, and both of us were amazed how much they favored one another. You definitely could tell they came from the same lines, or breeder, even if not the same Mom and Dad. Cosy is just as her name. She is Cosy and wanted to be in someone's arms or lap! She is truly a precious dog. Coco was a bit more assertive, but she is also a bit younger. I had a blast and hope that we can do it again soon!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Oh my goodness! If those aren't the cutest pictures in the world than I don't know what is. I never realized how much they look alike but they look like twins. I would love, love, love to put one of the pictures up on my homepage if it's okay with the two mommies. They're darling, absolutely darling.[/B]


Thank you so much! You are welcome to use whichever you want, as far as I am concerned. We had so much fun with them modeling Bella Rose Bows from Leigh Ann and their matching dresses from you and Tickled Pink Boutique. Thinking you might want to ask Mom to Cosy about it, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be sure to let my daughter see that post, MaryAnn, right after she cleans her bathroom. LOL!
We had so much fun too! Coco was just afraid Cosy was going to take home her toy. LOL

Angelynn, you are more than welcome to use a pic for your site. We love your little dresses!

Thank you all for your sweet and kind comments. You just can't beat the maltese breed for
beauty and fun. They steal your heart in a heartbeat :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG!!! Both girls are absolute beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG if that wasnt absolutely gorgeous I do not know what is. I still have my jaw dropped. I ALWAYS love to see pictures of both of the girls but to get the pleasure of seeing them together was awesome. Have you or Mary Ann considered sending pictures of the two of them together into Avonside that makes one of the Maltese Calenders? I just know they would make the cut.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a double hit of super cuteness, both girls are adorable and so so alike :wub: :wub: 
It sure looks like everyone had a wonderful day


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't suppose you got a closeup of Coco in my Tiffany bow? I'd love to use it on my website if you did!


[attachment=26479:tiffany.jpg]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> OMG if that wasnt absolutely gorgeous I do not know what is. I still have my jaw dropped. I ALWAYS love to see pictures of both of the girls but to get the pleasure of seeing them together was awesome. Have you or Mary Ann considered sending pictures of the two of them together into Avonside that makes one of the Maltese Calenders? I just know they would make the cut.[/B]


Oh, thank you so much for the compliment. I didn't even know you could submit to the calendar. I always wondered where they got those pics.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoyed the photos!!!! The girls look wonderful together. I'm so glad you two got a chance to get together.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are both so precious and how absolutely adorable with both of them in matching clothes!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! they are gorgeous and together they are doubly gorgeous. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think I'm seeing double!!! 

A picture of those two should be in the dictionary under "adorable"!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Girl friends together thru thick and thin. They really look like twins!!
are they related? What cute little models they are, love the aqua dresses
& great looking bows too!

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!! They look like twins!!!! That has got to be THE cutest thing in the world!! I always thought Cosy and Toy look so much alike, but apparently they have a triplet!!  Cosy and Coco are both absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> These two were like two peas in a pod. We knew we had a few dresses alike so
> we planned the fashion show somewhat. Both are from Bonnie Palmer and yes,
> they're related. [/B]


Just thought they had to be from the same kennel they are soooooooooooooooooo similar in their looks!!!   
They darling together. I agree with everyone. :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Two of my favorite Maltese in one photo shoot......just too adorable for words!! Looks like you all had a great time-how nice you live close to eachother!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They are soooo adorable!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG they are too cute for words. You can definitely tell they come from the same breeder, they are so much alike, just gorgeous little ladies.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Omg...beautiful pics!the girls look gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They are just adorable. Be still my heart. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:w00t: They doooooooo look like twins. Very pretty twins. They're just too cute. :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwww, they are sooooo adorable!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh wow, they are both just sooooo beautiful!! What beautiful little girls!!
It looks like they had a great time together and they do look a lot alike!!
Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, again, for all the nice comments. We had a blast dressing them up
and trying to get them both to "smile" at the same time. LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!! they both look so pretty 

kat


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> OMIGODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!! They look like twins!!!! That has got to be THE cutest thing in the world!! I always thought Cosy and Toy look so much alike, but apparently they have a triplet!!  Cosy and Coco are both absolutely adorable!!!!![/B]


Now THAT is something I'd like to see - Cosy, Toy AND Coco all in one picture!! Oh be still my beating heart!! :smheat:


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

OMG...they are just too beautiful for words! :wub:


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:smheat: wow, all that cuteness at once :wub: 
they are both just simply adorable....

:biggrin: You shoulda put a cuteness warning on the post :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I don't suppose you got a closeup of Coco in my Tiffany bow? I'd love to use it on my website if you did!
> 
> [attachment=26479:tiffany.jpg][/B]


It's funny Marj when I saw those Tiffany dresses and bows I was thinking, "That looks like a Marj bow!"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=433043
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please pass the super glue LOL
That's what it would take for all three in one pic!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=433433
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brit, put Toy in a bow and photoshop her onto the sofa next to Cosy! That might work. :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=433592
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please pass the super glue LOL
That's what it would take for all three in one pic!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brit, put Toy in a bow and photoshop her onto the sofa next to Cosy! That might work. :chili: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Toy doesn't have bow hair anymore. LOL I'll superglue that in too.LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg way way way way too much cuteness for one post!!! i'm so super jealous. i might come steal them. haha.


ann marie and the "AHEM. i'm RIGHT HERE." buttercup, who couldn't be bothered to hear me call her for dinner but seemed to hear THIS comment...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, :wub: OVERLOAD. They are so beautiful together, what darling, perfectly looking little models they are. I hope like all get out you shared those photos with Bonnie. Cosy and Coco are priceless looking. Thank you for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Im so glad you two met how nice.
They both look adorable , just stunning little princesses :wub: :wub: :wub: 
You can tell they are related

ANDREA


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> OK, :wub: OVERLOAD. They are so beautiful together, what darling, perfectly looking little models they are. I hope like all get out you shared those photos with Bonnie. Cosy and Coco are priceless looking. Thank you for sharing them with us.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Thank you all for your sweet comments on Cosy and Coco. 

Melanie, yes, I did send Bonnie a couple of pics of the girls together.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Those pics made my day!! I cannot believe how much they look alike either!!! SPECTACULAR!!!! LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!!! x0xx0x00x0x0x N&P&P


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

super wow. Now you just need a to photoshop Wookie and Rosie Posie in too.
Aimee


----------

